# I'm not ready NREMT.



## Hyun (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey you guys,

I found out about this forum while searching for NREMT review guides on google. 
That tells you I dont think I'm ready at all! I took EMT program at a small company and honestly, I didn't learn much. I feel like I'm not a "competent" emt. 

Do you guys have any NREMT study guide book or website I can study to prepare myself?

Thanks!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 11, 2015)

Take the course again through a reputable program. While the subject matter is basic, it is important to understand.


----------



## Hyun (Feb 11, 2015)

@gotshirtz001 

Thanks for the reply, but the course was about 1500$ for me. That's a lot of money for a student.. any outside source?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 11, 2015)

Navigate Test Prep App from JB Learning. That's all I used to study for medic CBT. That being said, I also felt I learned a lot in my program. The app just helped me learn how to approach the NREMT questions.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 11, 2015)

How do you feel "not competent"?. I can assure you none of us felt 100% ready on our first day as an EMT.  Its just that kind of a job.  No classroom can prepare you for what the real world is like, and for some people that is more intimidating than others. How did you do in class?  Did you pass the tests OK? How about skills?

If you feel like you know the material OK and did well enough in class, take the NREMT and see how you do.  You can always retake.  If you really feel like you didn't learn anything, take some of the online review courses that are mentioned frequently on this site.


----------



## Hyun (Feb 11, 2015)

@beano Thanks for reply man. I did OK in classroom. I was attending school at the same time so I couldnt devote all of my time but I passed every tests and skills.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 11, 2015)

Hyun said:


> Hey you guys,
> 
> I found out about this forum while searching for NREMT review guides on google.
> That tells you I dont think I'm ready at all! I took EMT program at a small company and honestly, I didn't learn much. I feel like I'm not a "competent" emt.
> ...


Why are you not ready? Is that emotion-based or fact-based? Did you pass your course? Did they offer the NREMT test and the state test? Is hat what you're waiting on? Taking the test provided through your course in the near future? The textbook should be sufficient to study. That's what I use to recert every two years.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 17, 2015)

Go to a library and check out  an EMT test book, similar questions and you get used to seeing questions, i studied it for a week then took the test. Not to hard 
goodluck!


----------

